# E/M and OMT's



## ccade315 (Aug 21, 2012)

Is it ok to charge an E/M everytime a patient comes in for OMT's. I think so because the Dr's are working with Bones and nervers and these can change from each office visit. but I would like to know if anyone knows where to look on the web. for rules on this.

Thank you in advance 

Chris


----------



## hewitt (Aug 21, 2012)

This link might be of some help: http://www.osteopathic.org/inside-aoa/development/practice-mgt/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## ajgibson (Feb 1, 2013)

*reply*

I was told by an auditor that it depends on their documentation. If the physician dictates that the patient is here for OMT, No E&M can be billed. If the physician dictates that the patient is here for pain, etc... then decides to perform the OMT, then they both can be billed.

Hope that helps!


----------

